# Using smith machine in workout



## viktor89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Is there a reason that I see a lot of bodybuilders using smith machines? There's a guy almost at his pro card who trains at my local gym, and I'll see him do the smith machine for a couple hours, maybe a little dumbbell work. Does it let them control the negative better or something?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

I will use a smith machine during bulking periods where I want to just push or pull as much weight as possible. I Globally only do it for close grip bench, military, rack pulls and barbell rows. Like i said i alternate between free bar and smith machine. It's just a way to utilize heavier weight than you could freely. Obviously not the best option all the time in my opinion.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 3, 2015)

You can isolate muscles better and perform reps in a more controlled manner with smith machines. It isn't a straight substitute for free bar work though, get strong in the free weight department whilst supplementing with smith work. Also, the heavier you lift, the more safety becomes an issue, hence the smith machine.

Personally, I only use the smith machine for shoulder pressing, I think it's a great exercise and it feels very comfortable/natural to me.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had shoulder problems from before I started lifting seriously so I've always avoided them like the plague. Saying that I've never actually even tried any movements on a smith to test whether they do in fact mess with my shoulders lol. About all I use them for is shrugs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2015)

Incline smith bench press isolates my chest muscles better than almost anything else besides dips. And it's also the only way I can safely bench without a spotter.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 4, 2015)

Smith machine military is better than standard seated military Imo. more weight and easier to control. did them for ages until I took up push presses and standing military presses cleaned from the floor


----------



## goodfella (Jan 4, 2015)

smith machine is the only way I'd ever do a flat bench press. Rarely do it but if I did I'd use the smith machine. Same for shoulder press.
We don't have a power cage so, smith machine is an option to rack pulls, You now like flex wheeler did in his videos.
Smith machine lunges can be good too. I like dumbbells better, but smith works better for some.

Other than that, don't see much of a use. People at the gym love it. It's always take but they look the same year after year.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 4, 2015)

Use the smith machine almost every day. Drop sets on incline, close grip bench, and squats. Ever since I veered off from free weights, my body is coming together much better. I do believe you need a good base with strength before switching over, though.

Watching people have bad form or do half reps with barbells and shit like that makes me cringe. And, I'm sure I was one of those people for many years...trying to put up too much weight with improper form.

Smith machines and hammer strength machines will really help bring up your lagging body parts, use them.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2015)

Apart from smith shoulder press I don't use it much unless for a change I do smith incline press but I put the stoppers so the bar stops just before my chest kind of like a rest/pause for every rep, Dennis wolf does them a lot in his videos, very comfortable for shoulders and can use a lot of weight while actually really feeling it in your chest


----------



## woodswise (Jan 5, 2015)

I have to use them occasionally for 'squats'. I know they're not even really squats because of the lack of stabilization but I've got a nerve disease and cannot do a regular squat very well at all. Unfortunately, since it doesn't involve all the muscles a real squat does, I end up having to do like 3-4 different additional exercises to make up for it, kind of a pain. The squat is a pretty damn good exercise, and it is by no means easy to replace.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

I've seen much better chest development since I switched to the incline smith machine for bench.  That combined with the hammer strength bench has helped me bring up my chest which was a real weak spot for me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 5, 2015)

Indeed, I do the same, only like smith for incline presses. I always avoid barbells due shoulder's pain, so I use only dumbbells, but smith incline press is the only painless one I can do.

I don't like squats on the smith too, too much stress on my knees, unnatural movement. I'm getting old and long time ago I learned how to avoid unnecessary pain to be injury free.


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

Not a huge fan of how they fix my ROM and force me to bench with elbows flared and wide, but I can see their use for really targeting the muscle. I usually use the cable or hammer strength machines for that


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 5, 2015)

I love using a smith and going nice and slow up and down and really getting a feel for whatever muscle I'm working. It gives me a lot better pump sometimes. I alert ate however between smith and just normal barbell for whatever exercise.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the smith in some from for every body part accept bi's. As has been mentioned it's not for everyone but well worth messing around with your body positioning on stuff like pressing and rowing for good negatives and overall control of the weight.


----------

